# Acoustic guitar cover - a whiter shade of pale.



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

Just thought to share this as I think it's really nice. Can't say much more than that lol.


----------



## Paul ST-73 (Sep 21, 2010)

Zakk Wylde did a good version of this too on Black Label Societys 'Hangover Music' album. 
:thumb:


----------

